

Dutch Researcher Created A Super-Flu Virus With The Potential To Kill Millions - pwg
http://www.doctortipster.com/6952-dutch-researcher-created-a-super-influenza-virus-with-the-potential-to-kill-millions.html

======
tokenadult
Previous HN discussion (lots of comments) on another sensationalized story on
this issue (including neglected links to less sensationalized accounts of the
facts):

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3279225>

